# E60 Sport Package Availabilty?



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

What's the story on the availability of the sport packages? Are they still not available? What about orders for 6 speed 545's where the sport package is a mandatory option? 

The reason I ask is that I just got a very attractive quote on a ED 545/6sp, but it doesn't look as though it includes the $3300 for the sport package. 

Is anyone able to order 545/6sp and have them go through? 

FWIW, I am shooting for a May ED. 

Thanks, 
MrB


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> What's the story on the availability of the sport packages? Are they still not available? What about orders for 6 speed 545's where the sport package is a mandatory option?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I just got a very attractive quote on a ED 545/6sp, but it doesn't look as though it includes the $3300 for the sport package.
> 
> ...


We've had no problem ordering sold units with the SP. :dunno: We've delivered 5 545's, 3 were 6-speed Sports. We have a bunch more coming in. We also have some SP-equipped 530s coming in, and we have a couple of 525iA's with SP in stock. If the order is built as a sold unit, there isn't any problem getting it with SP.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Doesn't the 545i 6-speed come standard with the sport pack?


----------

